# Yazoo mower YHRLK120 steering



## Carl214 (Sep 14, 2015)

I am looking for the steering gear parts for a Yazoo riding mower (Model YHRLK120) with 60" cutting width. The two gears I need are pictured below and are the steering sector gear (part No. 0702-149) and the steering pinion gear (part No. 0702-150). I've searched the internet for these parts with no luck and am looking for anyone who might be parting out one of these mowers. Also looking for any suggestions on how to work-around the old steering to put the mower back in operation again.


----------



## KahunaTuna (Oct 18, 2015)

I have the same mower and the same parts. I have not been able to find them on web sales sites that actually have that kit. 

Did you find the parts? 

Thank you for making & sharing your photos too.


----------



## Carl214 (Sep 14, 2015)

No, I haven't been able to find the steering parts. I checked with some local gear manufacturers and they said they would be unable to make the steering sector gear, but could make the pinion gear.

Please let me know if you find a source for these parts.


----------



## Florida Man (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello Carl214, were you able to find the yazoo parts posted? I am also looking for the same two parts


----------

